# Don't Know CMOS Battery Type



## vwad (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi there,

Its me again after a long time. How are you guys, borax, Sam, Asingh, Jas bhai, piyush ?

My friend has a AMD PC with A7V400Mx Asus Board and AMD Sempron 2400 proccy. His battery is gone kaput recently & he wants to change it. Where can we find the type of battery so as to ask the vendor for new one , I mean what type of battery it requires ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 4, 2011)

How do you know that the battery has gone kaput.
BTW go to any PC Shop and ask for mobo battery. Take the old batttery with you to show them.
It will cost not more than Rs.30-Rs.50.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> How do you know that the battery has gone kaput.



I think it's easy. Date and time of the system keeps resetting. And you have to keep pressing some key, like F1, to continue booting, post BIOS.
Isn't OP?


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

^^
Just pull out the CMOS battery, it is listed on it. CR2032 for example.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ I don't know if I should do that! Should I?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 4, 2011)

OP >>

To REPLACE the battery you will have to pull it out!

Take it along with you to any WATCH shop or COMPUTER shop, they will give you a new one similar to it.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ OMG! I think, you and asingh are getting wrong idea! It's not me, but the OP (vwad) having problems with his CMOS! He should pull out that!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ OMG! I think, you and asingh are getting wrong idea! It's not me, but the OP (vwad) having problems with his CMOS! He should pull out that!



YES we know that! but you have also asked a question in between ?

See:


			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> ^^ I don't know if I should do that! Should I?




So, what exactly you were try to tell us ??


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok. Read Post#3.
Saswat23 asked a question. I replied that. The rest what followed was a lot of misunderstandings!
Leave it!


----------



## vwad (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for questionable answerable help there vineet  and asingh bhai Yes, the clock is 12 hours behind when the computer is put on


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 5, 2011)

More often than not,its usually a *CR2032* *Lithium* battery...20 to 30 bucks max


----------



## vwad (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, tumi besh kotha bolalam. Got it for Rs. 15 and put in his PC.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 5, 2011)

vwad said:


> *Yes, tumi besh kotha bolalam*.


Whoaaa...what happened??


vwad said:


> Got it for Rs. 15 and put in his PC.


Nicely done! Congos


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 5, 2011)

vwad said:


> Yes, *tumi besh kotha bolalam*. Got it for Rs. 15 and put in his PC.



I think that it is a typo mistake ! (bolalam ? means what ?, or sentence is grammatically incorrect.)

He might be trying to say that rates told to him in this thread were more (30 - 50 rupees) wereas he got it for only Rs 15/-


----------



## vwad (Jun 6, 2011)

vwad said:


> Yes, tumi besh kotha bolalam. Got it for Rs. 15 and put in his PC.





mukherjee said:


> Whoaaa...what happened??
> 
> Nicely done! Congos





Tech&ME said:


> I think that it is a typo mistake ! (bolalam ? means what ?, or sentence is grammatically incorrect.)
> 
> He might be trying to say that rates told to him in this thread were more (30 - 50 rupees) wereas he got it for only Rs 15/-



Sorry about that. Still Learning Bengali  My mothertongue is Marathi.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great Purchase buddy


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 6, 2011)

@ vwad

NP bro....u got the issue sorted out thats the main thing! Peace


----------



## webdesigncut (Dec 30, 2013)

what will happn if i remove the cmos battery and boot pc?
as i have to take the battery  to shop?


----------



## lywyre (Dec 30, 2013)

^ No problem. Your BIOS settings will not be saved. You have to change your settings manually (date and time, sometimes SATA settings) and save after installing the new battery.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Its ordinary wall clock battery and all the bios settings will be saved only if the CMOS battery is there or else those settings wont save.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 30, 2013)

^^wall clock battery.. Wtf!  Have you seen any AA slot for battery on the motherboard!
It's the CR2032 battery in most cases.


----------



## webdesigncut (Jan 3, 2014)

i got battery for rs10 from md computers


----------

